# (GA) HRCH Stonewall's Running on Empty MH/QAA, '09 Derby List



## smokedoff (Sep 8, 2009)

*(GA) GRHRCH Stonewall's Running on Empty MH/QAA, '09 Derby List*

GRHRCH UH Stonewall's Running on Empty MH/QAA "Ranger"

(FC Low Country Drake x Moody's Fast Willie Jet MH/QAA) Ranger made the 2009 National Derby List at 22 months. He JAMMED or Placed in 7 out of his last 8 Derbies. Ranger then moved over to the HRC and obtained his HRCH title in the Fall of '09. In the Spring of '10 he JAMMED or placed in 4 out of 5 Qualifiers, winning the Down East Hunting Retriever Club Trial. Ranger earned his Master Hunter title the Spring of '11 and passed/qualified the 2011 Master National. Ranger earned his Grand Hunting Retriever Champion title at the 2012 Fall HRC International Grand Hunt. All hunt test titles have been with his owner and all of his FT accomplishments have been with a pro trainer. Ranger is currently preparing to run AKC amateurs.

Ranger is very tractable, an excellent marker, and runs excellent lines on his blinds. He has truly proven himself to be a versatile dog. 

Health Clearances
CERF - Clear (multiple year evaluations); HIPS - LR-182494G24M-VPI;
ELBOW - LR-EL44024M24-VPI; EIC - Clear; CNM - Clear (through parentage);
CARDIAC - LR-CA3147/12M/P-VPI; THYROID - LR-TH350/12M-VPI
DNA - Pending


For more information on Ranger and having him sire your next litter please visit our website:

www.stonewall-kennels.com


----------

